# Introducing...... Future ABKC GR CH



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It has been a long time coming, but I finally took the plunge so I'd like to introduce to you the newest member of the family.....

Gorilla Kennel's New Pair of Shox aka Shox. Yeah I love Nike Shox that much! lol








9 weeks old









This was @ 7 weeks. He is the one in the middle next to the blue pup with his foot on the gate.

He is off of the Gorilla's 805 x Gorilla's PTwo breeding. 








805 (CH Gorilla's Sugar Daddy x Gorilla's Boots)
He is littermate brother to GR CH Appletini and CH Prophecy owned by Bully the Kid.









PTwo (Suge a Free x Makaveli's Patty Cakes) She is littermate sister to CH Sugardaddy

He looks just like his granddaddy did as a pup and I think he will turn out just like him. Super short back, which is exactly what I wanted! I am grateful to Michael Jordan at Gorilla Kennels for entrusting me with this boy. More pics to come I promise, but I want to get him cropped first as soon as he gets here, which will hopefully be next week. Thanks for your help with the flight info, Lisa! Much appreciated!

Here is his pedigree *Gorilla's New Pair of Shox**

*
​


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah there he is so it is official. Have you got him home yet?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!
im stoked for you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love him, can't wait to see him mature


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats girl!  hope he turns out great for ya! I've never had a new pair of Shox go wrong


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nice , congrats on the new pup hope he works out for you.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

What a looker


----------



## MyPits86 (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats, awesome pup!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow he sure is a looker! So cute, love him trying to escape his gate already lol I have always loved the pics you have posted of Appletini and Prophecy, you must be soo excited! Are you sending him to Lisa? Or has that already happened and now he is ready to come home?


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats Lauren!! I know how excited you are about this!! Can't wait to see him


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Cutie pie


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition Lauren! Can't wait to see how he turns out & what you accomplish with him. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Good looking boy for sure! Love his name! Best of luck with him  can't wait to see him mature


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful dog!!! Cant wait to see more pictures! Good luck!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats Lauren!! I am sooooo jealous right now.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats, good lookin little pup! :clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Ah there he is so it is official. Have you got him home yet?


Yupp totally official! Hopefully will get him here next week.



Nizmo said:


> congrats!
> im stoked for you


Thanks, Niz!



American_Pit13 said:


> Love him, can't wait to see him mature


Thanks, Hols!



NoWuCmE... said:


> Congrats girl!  hope he turns out great for ya! I've never had a new pair of Shox go wrong










Shox are the best shoes EVER and the only thing I will rock. Definitely can't go wrong with Shox.



angelbaby said:


> nice , congrats on the new pup hope he works out for you.


Thanks, Angel



PRSweetKandi said:


> What a looker














MyPits86 said:


> Congrats, awesome pup!














ames said:


> wow he sure is a looker! So cute, love him trying to escape his gate already lol I have always loved the pics you have posted of Appletini and Prophecy, you must be soo excited! Are you sending him to Lisa? Or has that already happened and now he is ready to come home?


Not sending him to Lisa, I want to get him here and bond with him ya know? Maybe a little later..... Thanks girl!



bullychick2010 said:


> Congrats Lauren!! I know how excited you are about this!! Can't wait to see him










, Ashley!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

check out that head and the short muzzle.. he's gonna be a looker


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice, Lauren. It's cool that you got to choose his show name. I wish I did... Also, it's nice to see Micheal Jordan has managed to keep himself busy in his NBA retirement!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Very nice, Lauren. It's cool that you got to choose his show name. I wish I did... Also, it's nice to see Micheal Jordan has managed to keep himself busy in his NBA retirement!


lmmfao! Not that MJ silly, although that Michael Jordan has ben keeping busy with the AMA and Michael Jordan Motorsports.... He has some sick bikes. You didn't get to choose your dog's show names? Thank you for the love, Scott!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lmmfao! Not that MJ silly, although that Michael Jordan has ben keeping busy with the AMA and Michael Jordan Motorsports.... He has some sick bikes. You didn't get to choose your dog's show names? Thank you for the love, Scott!


Aah, I vaguely knew he was into bike racing but not that much. Something has to be more fun than owning the Charlotte Bobcats...

But no, we didn't get to choose the names. Nitro's name is Shayds' Bon Scott and Roxy's is Shayds' Break the Spell.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shox this morning at the airport today preparing for the flight here. Good bye, Cali! He looks madder than hell he was woken up from his sleep.... or it could be the ears.... lol.... they'll be gone in a few days


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is so cute! Grumpy looking little shit though because he was woken up huh? Lol! So, what's Kangol going to think of him? Grrrrr


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's even cuter when he's cranky!! I love him.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!! He is going to be a looker, and that picture cracks me up. Probably what I look like when woken up from a nap.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

YAY! He's here and I loooooooooooooooooooooooove hims! Kangol on the other hand, well, I think he is about to disown me. Shox is in crate and Kangol is basically sitting in my lap pressing his nose on me as hard as he can. I forgot what hellions puppies can be so I am going down for the count.... First time I've been to bed before 5am in YEARS....lol 

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

post some picw of him not so angry at tha world lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL @ kangol, poor boy. Glad your pup made it there safe cant wait for new pics.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's tomorrow!! lol jk poor kangol! Hope he Adjusts and starts to laugh at the trouble the puppy is gonna cause  So happy he made it safe and your happy


----------

